# White R-Line vs Black R-Line



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

With spring not far away, the search begins. The wife thinks she wants white, but then we saw a non-R-Line at dusk one night coming towards us and she liked it in black. I've been a black car fan for a long time, and currently have a black 2018 R-Line Tiguan. From a his and hers perspective, lets be honest, black is the man's car and white would be the woman's car. However, other than the 2 photos below, anyone have some convincing photos of their own R-Line Atlas's in either white or black? Thanks!

Hint - I'm trying to persuade her to go with black!


----------



## SeeDeeKay (Jan 18, 2019)

Not a particularly great pic of our R-line Atlas w/ winter wheels









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## DFWatlas (Jul 13, 2018)

*Reason Why I Chose Color-White R-Line*

Wow, great thread.

So one of my top OCD's in life, are my vehicles. When I was shopping for a 2018 first year build of the Atlas, it came down to just the same question you are asking. I love the Color Black, probably a bit more then the Color White, on a vehicle. It just so happened that my Dealership at the time had both colors in a R-Line and I wanted the R-Line for it's aggressive painted look. When I went around the exterior body of both colors, I noticed flaws within the paint on both colors. Everything from the Orange Peel having problems in some spots (orange peel will appear in some lighting as dents, however, it is not a dent, but an orange peel problem), and the curvatures of the plastic bumpers being more pronounced in certain areas with flaws (images in paint where beyond orange peel and embedded in "flexed screws" in plastic trim joints, especially in the back bumper and how it wraps and stretches to back body). Let me stop right there to explain one thing. Yes, I actually got down on one knee and examined both exteriors of the Atlas R-Line with both colors prior to purchasing. With the darker paint, in black color, the flaws seemed to find my eyes at a much quicker glance, in the sunlight as well as shade. And yes, I actually pulled both vehicles in cover to further examine and the salesman thought I was insane (but why not, since you are going to possibly spend over $40k on a vehicle). So long story short, I chose the "Color White Exterior" given that it hid flaws and it seemed to pronounce the glossy black trim on the bumpers, along with adding side steps and dark tinted windows, it provided an eye-popping vehicle to stare upon! Now, after washing and waxing the vehicle in the last year, I am glad that I picked the Color White, because scratches and swirls do show up easily on the clear-coat and is not as noticeable, when comparing to a darker colored vehicle in the sunlight. And quite honestly, I am some-what disappointed that the clear-coat on the Atlas is not as robust as my GM Vehicles (where scratches and swirls take months of hardship to develop and notice) and on the Atlas, you will notice a brand new microfiber cloth will leave top surface scratches immediately. That is one complaint I have with VW. Just to let you know, besides a 2018 Atlas R-Line, we also have a 2018 Beetle SE in Color White, and same thing we have noticed with the clear-coat. Yes, it is true, that new vehicles do not need to be waxed for several years and that the generation of clear-coat applied to newer vehicles is different than years ago. However, it is my opinion that more layers of clear-coat need to be applied to these new vehicles, for "rail-dust" should not be eating my new clear-coat and leaving orange circles!  Sorry, that is a thread I started months ago.

Hope that helps and just my opinion!


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

Black R-line here. Like you I am very particular about the paint. For example, I ask the dealership to not wash my vehicle when servicing.

I haven’t noticed any orange peel on mine. There are swirls and scratches that were caused by the dealership I purchased it from. Dealerships really have no regard for paint, even our Audi dealership which I find crazy. I have had mine over a year and it’s not any worse than when I bought it. I am very careful when I wash, dry, and wax it though. It’s beautiful when it’s clean but it takes me about 3.5 hours to wash and wax it. I wax it with a professional spray wax every time I wash it. If you care about your paint black is a lot of work. Even if I could go back, I would still buy black again. I do think the platinum gray and silver look nice with the R-line wheels. Those were not R-line colors when I bought mine though.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

You guys are speaking to the choir here. If we get black I’d be more inclined to have a local guy do the paint correction and ceramic coating immediately. 

That being said, post up photos. I do think the white looks sharp with all the black accents.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

My opinion is that with a black car, you loose the contrast and detail of the R-Line pieces (especially the gloss black front and rear valances) so I'd go with any color BUT black. So of your choices I'd go with white. I went with Fortana Red for our R-Line and it looks great -- and I've yet to see another one on the road. :thumbup:


----------



## jlis (Feb 3, 2019)

I vote white but I’m partial because we just got a 19’ white SEL R-Line.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I own the black (SEL P) not the R) and it is hard to keep clean despite being garaged. I have always stayed away from Black paint due to upkeep and this time I gave in (my other choices was Platinum Gray, White and Black) had the dealer line up all 3 next to each other. Took into account that my last 2 cars were gray, and then the one before was white so I decided with the Black and suffer in the end. Did my own paint protection on it next is the clear Xpel wrap for the front end and I should be golden.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I guess since no one else seems to know how to use their phone’s camera, here’s a couple I found in other threads:


----------



## bcfleischmann (Jan 4, 2019)

I wanted white and still prefer white. I have always found it to have a cleaner look. But I’m perfectly happy with my black-especially when it’s freshly washed and waxed and/or sprayed with detailer since the wax is fresh. I don't have enough posts yet to include attachments. If you'd like to see photos of mine after it was washed/waxed PM me your number and I could text them.


----------



## pecka13 (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't like black R line because you can barely tell there is anything special about it. I saw it in person and it wasn't doing it for me. This would be my wife's car and I did not want black for her anyways. 
White is much better. from your two choices.
I also really like the red. 

I have never been a fan of silver cars but here is mine. We absolutely love this color on the Atlas. This is right after I got the windshield tinted 50%. 2018 SEL 4motion.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

pecka13 said:


> I don't like black R line because you can barely tell there is anything special about it.


While one can’t argue the laws of contrasting colors, the one thing I can argue is that you can undoubtedly tell a black R-Line from a non-R-Line. The upper edges of the aggressive “mouth” on the bumper turn a different shade of black. Not to mention, painted skirts and valences vs rough black plastic is pretty noticeable.


----------



## hoczero (Nov 2, 2012)

Savvv said:


> While one can’t argue the laws of contrasting colors, the one thing I can argue is that you can undoubtedly tell a black R-Line from a non-R-Line. The upper edges of the aggressive “mouth” on the bumper turn a different shade of black. Not to mention, painted skirts and valences vs rough black plastic is pretty noticeable.


And no black headliner on the R-line don’t understand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jayin0507 (Apr 5, 2018)

Savvv said:


> I guess since no one else seems to know how to use their phone’s camera, here’s a couple I found in other threads:


I was looking for that picture of my Black R-Line to post. Thanks.



I would have gone with the White R-Line if it was available when I was buying mine. But I have no regrets with my Black R-Line. But honestly you can't go wrong with any color in the R-Line trim.


----------



## gti dreamn (May 18, 2002)

*split the difference*

split the difference and get PLATINUM GRAY METALLIC.


or worse yet, get the silver....no second thought, the white or black will be better than the silver.


----------

